# Onkyo 707 with Sirius



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

So the wife decides we don't use our portable Sirus very much anymore and she saw that our Onkyo TX-SR707 is Sirius ready and she would really like it in the house. SOOOOOO I start poking around and find what I think I need ( http://www.crutchfield.com/p_607SCH1/SIRIUS-SC-H1.html?search=sc-h1&skipvs=T#details-tab ). Two questions.... for now
A) Is that all I need to took it to radio/is it the right thing?
B) Anyone use it and how do you like it?

THANKS!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

While I have Sirius I haven't used one of those but that looks like the right Sirius tuner (8 pin DIN). Just keep in mind you'll need to run a cable for the antenna.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Unless you have specific shows you can't live without try,
181FM player
Or
Shoutcast
Assuming you have a HTPC or laptop hooked up.
As a former Sat radio subsciber Other than Opie & Anthony on the way to work in the morning I don't miss Sirrus/XM at all. Give those a try you might save some money.


----------

